# blankets & sheets



## JohnKK (Jan 15, 2014)

I am building bunk beds for the interior of my logging crew car. I am wondering what any of you use to model sheets and blankets in large scale. Tissue paper? Actual fabric? Something else? I have done a search in the forums, but nothing comes up. Also, with what you use, how do you color it?

Thanks, John


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Tissue paper, soaked in diluted white glue.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

John;

Does your wife sew? Sewing scraps of thin or sheer fabrics may work. You could also check the remnants at a sewing store. Also do a search for "quilts" online. You may be able to copy and print suitable patterns in color, then fit them to the bunks.

1/2 inch scale dollhouse supplies should work, but could be too pricy. You could search the dollhouse supply sites for ideas, then "roll your own."

Just a few thoughts,
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Linen hankies.... snot the good'uns ...oh groan. 
White glue indoors, thin CA out. Thin washes of paint before setting. 

John


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

Here's a bed I made for my private car in 1:20. The matress and pillow are made from very thin (~1/8") foam covered with a high count thread fabric. The fabric was attached to foam with Tacky Glue. The pillow was simply 2 pieces of fabric glued around the edges with foam in between.










Hope this helps a little.

Doc


----------



## JohnKK (Jan 15, 2014)

Doc, that is fantastic. Thank you. Mine will be a bit more rustic than yours, but same basic idea. 
Thanks to all of you who responded. It looks like real fabric may be the best way to go. 

Thanks again, 
John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Depending on a couple of factors... remember bugs like to eat untreated fabric.... 
If you bring your equipment in each time should be ok. I got lazy in no time and built a car barn, so any fabric stored there must be treated... 
Out doors critters are my most destructive forces. 

Happy Rails 

John


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

Doc, Love the cat on the bed. Great interior.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. If you're interested in what the rest of the car looks like check it out here:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

Doc


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a bed I made for my president's car. http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aft/114108/afpg/3/Default.aspx Scroll down to the bottom of the page. The material I used for the bed spread and pillow covers is from a lady's camisole. It is very pliable and I also used it for the drapes.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

John,
I needed a bunch of beds for the interiors of some Canadian Pacific sleeping cars, so I decided to cast my beds and paint them rather than use real material.
Two beds were made, one made up, and one with a lady sleeping.
Both were out of styrene, and I used heated styrene to cover the person.
The pillows were cast cast separately so that I could place them in different positions.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## JohnKK (Jan 15, 2014)

*Blankets & Sheets*

I decided to use some real fabric to make my bedding for my bunkbeds. I also needed a table and some chairs. Dollhouse furniture was too expensive, so I made my own. The car is completely scratchbuilt from plans in The Logging Modelers Planbook. It is the Crown Willamette Paper Company Crew Car. The only commercial parts are the standard gauge trucks from Iron Creek Shops and the Kadee couplers. The car is 1:20.3 scale, Standard Gauge. Unfortunately, I don't have any build photos. I am now in the process of building its mate, the Tool Car.


----------



## JohnKK (Jan 15, 2014)

*Pictures of Crew Car*

I think I have now uploaded the pictures of the crew car. At least one of them shows clearly the dual-gauge trackage from Cumberland Model Engineering. The unfinished boxcar in the background is standard gauge also.

John


----------



## JohnKK (Jan 15, 2014)

Oops, the stove and coffee pot are also commercial bits. The windows all slide open and closed, and the door opens and closes. The caboose in the back is a Hartford Products Hobart Estates Caboose.

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Great job!
Love the detailing like sliding windows...
Makes me wish sometimes for an indoor pike...

John


----------

